# Whats the deal with Chlorhexidine (novalsan)



## bellerophon (Sep 18, 2006)

It came highly recommended to me by a experienced zoo keeper and is also cited in the University of Michigan's 'Guidelines for Care and Surgery of Amphibians'. At the same time I keep reading that its toxic to amphibs.

Whats the deal?


----------



## nish07 (Mar 16, 2008)

As an antibiotic, Baytril works very well. I've been told it can have bad side effects but speaking to other keepers, I've only heard good things. Some mix Baytril with an antifungal for skin lesions, wounds (tolnaftate I believe).

-Nish



bellerophon said:


> It came highly recommended to me by a experienced zoo keeper and is also cited in the University of Michigan's 'Guidelines for Care and Surgery of Amphibians'. At the same time I keep reading that its toxic to amphibs.
> 
> Whats the deal?


----------



## bellerophon (Sep 18, 2006)

I was told its a good disinfectant for tanks in place of bleach. From what I've read though it looks like its only a good option for reptiles.


----------



## Vivarium Concepts (Mar 6, 2008)

*I was also under the assumption that it was a bleach alternative.
Perhaps Ed K could weigh in on this.*


----------



## boyaminalnurse (May 7, 2008)

nolvasan also known as chlorhexidine is a disinfectant, antimirobial, antiseptic. It is widely used in veterinary medicine to clean wounds, and prep surgeries. It is usually diluted. I will ask a friend of mine to see if it can be used with amphibians. Sorry not sure yet what amphibians can have or not yet. Hope that helps a little.


----------



## dartsami (Oct 30, 2006)

Ive been using it for years. Just like bleach or any other disinfectants you must rinse thoroughly after use. I only use it to sanitize old tanks before setting them up for new frogs.

Ive never had any issues with frogs after using Chlorhexidine.


----------



## sports_doc (Nov 15, 2004)

I wash skin with it, prior to cortisone injections or joint aspirations 

On tanks and supplies [plants as well] I usually wash with Physan

Safe for amphibians? I dont have the answer, sorry.

but I'm interested....

S


----------



## kristy55303 (Apr 27, 2008)

i cant remember the reason, all i've heard is that it is safe for reptiles, but not dart frogs/amphibians. maybe because it does leave trace elements behind even though rinsed? speculation there...or maybe again another speculation is that reptiles dont breathe through their skin like amphibians do such as dart frogs being so fragile? i'll need to look it up. kristy


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

I wouldn't suggest using it on amphibians as it contains a surfactant which would cause a lot of issues with amphibian skin. 
It can be used as a disinfectant for nonporous materials like glass as long as through rinsing is performed but I would recommend using unscented bleach or ammonia instead as a disinfectant for most non-porous items. 

I'm probably not going to stop back on here for a week or more so if there are questions shoot me an e-mail at [email protected]

Ed


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

Nolvasan is grat, however is not a good thing to use with amphibians as stated by Ed, and even when used it needs to be diluted as it is very strong.


----------

